# linkdump .01 photos



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

_This list is a work in progress._

PHOTOREE. The image bookmarking and recommendation system
FF's Photo of the Day
FFFFOUND!
Tumblr
Laser Bread | shattered
Irene L | Fubiz
45 Great Tilt-shift Photographs | Abduzeedo | Graphic Design Inspiration and Photoshop Tutorials
Aisii's deviantART gallery
Lost America ::::: Night Photography of the Abandoned West
Mallam Galadima Ahmadu with Jamis, Nigeria 2005 - PIETER HUGO
Foundphotos
Fine Art Taco Photography
Brent Stirton » Photojournalist » Travel
MARC PHILBERT
nirrimi photography
Anna Aden photographs
abless' photostream
NatGeo - Inspiredology
Jorge
dreams of flying *02-08 Jan von Holleben


----------



## Ungweliante (Feb 26, 2009)

Why do you like photography so much? Do you see the photos through your need to travel - as in, every photo is a journey in itself?


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Mmmm tacos. 

--

I don't know. Maybe. I just think that photography's a great blend of technical and artistic skill. A means of extracting what can be seen in the world and showing it to others without the intermediary of an "artistic interpretation." Some of the best things out there are things photographed as they appear to be. Naturally, a great many are staged but even what those images capture are taken straight from reality.

It's funny you should ask this now, actually. I was just going through the enneagram differences between 4 and 9 last night and they mentioned something about an idealization of reality (as opposed to idealizing fantasies). Gave it a bit of thought and realized how true it was. The potential of photography could well be another facet of that sentiment for me.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Foundphotos

OMG!


----------

